# Venedig / Lagune



## Julian (12. Mai 2005)

Also leider frag ich n bsichen spät da ich schon am samstag fahr.
Kennst sich jemand mit den bestimmungen aus? gehört die lagune zum meer und man darf einfach oso aungeln oder nicht?
Ich will auch nich aufs meer sondern einfach so n bscihen die angel reinahlten, nebenher.
Was vileicht noch zu sagen is wir befinden uns auf einem hausboot.

und sag bitte niemand: schau die die stadt und die kirchen an  :q 

danke schonmal an alle die was posten.


----------



## Skipper47 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Venedig / Lagune*

Schau Dir die Stadt und die Kirchen an!!!!!! Aber mal ohne Ironie, Du kannst da angeln aber erwarte nicht, dass Du grosse Fänge machst. Kleine Fische und schön bunt. Achte auf Petermännchen!!!!!! Auf Aal müsste eigentlich was laufen.

Viel Spass und sach mal wie´s war.


----------



## Skipper47 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Venedig / Lagune*

Achso hab ich vergessen, ist zwar lange her aber früher brauchte man keine Erlaubnis. Aber fragen vor Ort kostet ja nicht´s.


----------



## Julian (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Venedig / Lagune*

ne große fänge erwarte ich auch garnicht. wenn ich nen richtigen angelurlaub machen wollt würd ich woanders hin.

aber was kann man erwarten meeräschen und meerbrassen vileicht, oder?


----------



## Regentaucher (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Venedig / Lagune*

Hi, ich würde die Fische aber wieder schonend zurück setzen...Möchte nicht wissen wie das Wasser durch die Nord-Italiensche Industrie belastet ist

Gerade in der Lagune ist das Wasser nicht besonders...  #t


----------



## Julian (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Venedig / Lagune*

wie wahr bis jetzt hab garnicht daran gedacht. hmmmm


----------



## Crotalus (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Venedig / Lagune*

Ja, die Fische die du dort fängst würde ich nicht mal mit "Ganzkörperkondom" und Kneifzange anfassen - geschweige denn essen. Die meisten fischen in Venedig allerdings von ihren (kleinen) Booten aus. Vor allem vom Ufer aus wirst du kaum was über Fingerlänge erwischen. In dieser Gegend würde ich mal ausnahmweise den Stecken ruhen lassen und mal ganz entspannt die Gegend geniesen. Wird dir wirklich mehr bringen ein bischen in Venedig mit der Fähre die einzelnen Inseln anzusteuern und sich von dem Flair und der Unterschiedlichkeit der einzelnen Stadtteilen bezaubern zu lassen.
Noch ein Tip: fahre mit dem Zug nach Venedig rein, sofern du nicht (ich gehe mal nicht davon aus) direkt in der Stadt wohnst. Sehr schön ist z.B. Treviso (hoffe hab es richtig geschrieben, komme grad aus dem Biergarten  ). Eine sehr schöne (bekannte) Stadt mit etwa 8000 Einwohnern und direkter Anbindung (Zug). Bahnfahrt von dort nach Venedig ist mehr als günstig (wesentlich billiger wie die Parkgebühren in Venedig!), ist ein Erlebnis und man erspart sich den Stress der Anfahrt!

Fazit meinerseits: auch wenn es schwerfällt vergiss das Fischen und erfreu dich lieber an den anderen Dingen des Lebens (wozu Venedig ja geradezu einläd)!

greetz und schönen Urlaub


----------



## Julian (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Venedig / Lagune*

hausboot nix zug reinfahren *g*
naja dann werd ich wohl ein paar muscheln knacken  an die angelschnur binden und n paar krabben ausziehn wenn sie nich loslassen und dann n fotoshooting machen und sie wieder krabbeln lassen.


----------



## Crotalus (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Venedig / Lagune*

Sorry, bin nicht mehr ganz auf der Höhe. Hab das mit dem Hausboot wohl überlesen #d Aber wie von meinem Vorposter schon angesprochen: schau dir lieber die Kanäle, Brücken, Kirchen, das jüdische Viertel, die "Glasinsel" und und und an. Venedig hat sehr viel zu bieten! Vor allem (auch wenn man ihnen nirgendwo auskommt!) sollte man eventuell ab und zu die Touristengebiete (wo sind keine?...) meiden. Venedig ist sehr schön, allerding oft sehr stressig (wieviele Leute passen nochmal auf einen Quadratmeter?).

Schönen Urlaub


----------



## Dorschi (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Venedig / Lagune*

Ich glaube, da fängst Du max. alte Zahnbürsten;, Tampons, Schuhe u Klopapier


----------



## Julian (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Venedig / Lagune*

nochmal danke an alle.

nährstoffreiches wasser ist doch gut*g* :v


----------

